# Font Orrendi, tastiera americana e mouse senza rotella!

## ArticMan

Ecco, ho detto tutti i problemi che ho!

I font navigando su Internet li vedo bruttissimi, sono tutti sgranati. Quando sono nelle cartelle e cose varie, invece, sono bellissimi.

Ho provato nel pannello di controllo a modificare, ma c anche l-antialias gi' insterito.

Scusate se scrivo male, ma questa [ colpa del secondo problema! Tastiera sempre us! Come poss ocambiarla definitivamente_

Terzo problema [ che sul mouse non funziona la rotella! Il tasto centrale funziona, la rotella no! Help!

----------

## !ico

per i font non so, da quel che ricordo per la tastiera metti

```

Option    "KbdLayout" "it"

```

in xorg.con sotto la sezione keyboard, e sotto quella del mouse metti

```

Option    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

e cambia PS/2 in IMPS/2 per la rotellina.

cmq se fai una ricerca su google o sul forum trovi tutto 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## _digi_

gia pure io ho lo stesso problema con i font, si vedono malissimo

----------

## Sparker

emerge corefonts

----------

## ArticMan

Dream Theater...

...ieri sono andato al concerto qui a Roma  :Laughing: 

Non lo trovo questo file   :Sad: 

----------

## ArticMan

I font, pero, devo ammettere che ora sono proprio belli!

----------

## prada

 *ArticMan wrote:*   

> Dream Theater...
> 
> ...ieri sono andato al concerto qui a Roma 
> 
> Non lo trovo questo file  

 

eh... gran concerto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## !ico

 *ArticMan wrote:*   

> Dream Theater...
> 
> ...ieri sono andato al concerto qui a Roma 
> 
> 

 

[invidai]  :Shocked:  vigliacco [/invidia]   :Very Happy: , beati voi, troppo distante per me..  :Confused: 

cmq, prova con 

```
nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## ArticMan

Il problema è proprio che l'ho cercato lì, ma questo file non esiste  :Sad: 

Per la tastiera ho risolto semplicemente impostandolo dal centro di controllo...

...che fesso, non l'avevo visto!

----------

## !ico

scusa ma come hai installato xorg-x11? 

prova a vedere qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## ArticMan

io non l'ho installato, ho semplicemente fatto emerge kde

----------

## !ico

io ti consiglio di installarlo (magari seguendo la guida): se hai avuto la pazienza di emergere kde non troverai molto seccante emergere xorg.. :Razz: 

ola;)

----------

## neryo

 *!ico wrote:*   

> io ti consiglio di installarlo (magari seguendo la guida): se hai avuto la pazienza di emergere kde non troverai molto seccante emergere xorg..
> 
> 

 

xorg viene emergiato comunque come dipendenza...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## !ico

chiedo perdono..  :Confused: 

allora forse basta che segui nella guida i passi elencati dopo aver emerso xorg-x11..

ola;)

----------

## ArticMan

Appunto ho installato kde, perché immaginavo che avrebbe fatto da solo tutto!

Infatti ho fatto installare e me ne sono allegramente andato  :Very Happy: 

Comunque emerge è proprio fenomenale come comando!

----------

## Bionicle

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque emerge è proprio fenomenale come comando!

 

Concordo, é una delle particolarià di gentoo che lo rende particolare.

Nel mio caso ho fatto un emerge kde poi ho settato il file xorg.conf (esisteva gia) é ho fatto partire il server grafio con con startx. Il tutto al primo colpo. 

Nel tuo caso non so cosa sia successo ma sequi il consiglio di !ico per controllare se tutto é gia installato o se devi ancora emergerlo o soltanto creare da zero un nuovo xorg.conf.

----------

## bandreabis

Se xorg.conf non c'è devi modificare xorg.conf.example o usare i programmi per crearne uno, segui la guida e vivi felice... se hai già seguito il manuale non l'ho capito...

se segui ora quella quida e poi hai ancora problemi torna qui.

Andrea

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

per la tastiera italiana, 

```
 nano -w /etc/conf.d/keymaps
```

----------

## bandreabis

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> per la tastiera italiana, 
> 
> ```
>  nano -w /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> ```
> ...

 

Ma quel file serve per X?  :Confused: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

serve per tutto che io sappia... poi se su x vuoi usare una tastiera diversa, cambi anche xorg,

```
Option "XkbLayout"  "it"
```

non ho mai provato a cambiare solo xorg.

----------

## !ico

io ho usato loadkeys per la tastiera in generale (che credo equivalga ad editare il file /etc/conf.d/keymaps), ma sotto X mi teneva quella US, e ho dovuto modificare xorg..

ola  :Wink: 

ps:  *Quote:*   

> sequi il consiglio di !ico 

 

ci tengo a precisare che il mio nick è semplciemente ico, solo che era già occupato e ho dovuto aggiungerci qualcosa (!)..  :Razz: 

----------

## neryo

 *!ico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps:  *Quote:*   sequi il consiglio di !ico  
> 
> ci tengo a precisare che il mio nick è semplciemente ico, solo che era già occupato e ho dovuto aggiungerci qualcosa (!).. 

 

potevi anche chiamarti !co   :Wink: 

----------

